# Would you use my eggs??



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies

This is really for those who are waiting or have had DEIVF.....

I am 24 and have had 2 cycles of IVF, both unfortunately have failed... With no apparent reason (is there ever one?). My first cycle was private and second cycle I egg shared.. I got 15 eggs, donated 7. I dont know anything about them 7 eggs but my 8 were all good quility and 6 were mature leading to 5 embies ( which all divided nicely). It was a bit touch and go in the beginning on whether I would get 8 eggs.. So I made the desicion to donate all in that case. 

Now I had my follow up yesterday and my consultant said that I could egg share again, which I would love to.... But he then said that I would have trouble finding a recipeint that will accept my eggs... being as I have had 2 failed cycles. (I dont know if my recipient is pregnant yet) So now I am worried that no one will want my eggs.

My question really is... If you had got that phone call and they said we have someone willing to donate but she has had 2 failed cycles perviously, would you accept... Would it make you think twice about it?? 

Please be totally honestly.

Thank you so much

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Natalie,

didn't want to read and run.  My feeling would be that it depends on the results of your recipient as much as yours, after all if you "only" have endo and adhesions that should mean the eggs are fine...did you think of taking them to blastos at all?

There are no gaurantees for any of this, and I know of someone who shared and got BFN but her recipient got a BFP... 

Sorry, not really much help. I think it would depend on so many other factors.
Good luck  

Springs


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Natalie, first of all, what an amazing woman you are for offering to donate some of your eggs to folks like me and DH.  I get very emotional thinking about how wonderful donors are and you are no exception. Thank you for considering donation in the first place.

Now, honestly, i think i would be a little apprehensive if i knew my donor had twice failed her own cycle, but if the clinic are offering the eggs and say they are of good quality, then i would trust them.  As Springs says, there are so many factors as to why we do or don't fall pregnant with our own or donor eggs that i would have to rely on the clinic's advice alone.  Your clinic has not indicated that your eggs are of anything but high quality, have they?  Unless they indicate otherwise, i would stop worrying.  

Best of luck with everything.  

Wendeth


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree that there can be inexplicable reasons why a cycle fails.. our fresh DE cycle there were two grade 1 embryos - BFN. Put 2 back in our FET - BFP (twins) But those were all the same batch of eggs!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you ladies. 



Springs said:


> Hi Natalie,
> 
> did you think of taking them to blastos at all?
> 
> Springs


Springs.... We did think about it both last time but my consultant and embrologist were very conferdent that we had 2 very clear leaders. So in there minds it wasnt worth waiting for ET. This time I would love to and we can try, but again if we have clear leaders they dont like to wait.. My clinic is very much for 'Embies are better inside you'.. Thanks hun.

Wendeth... Thank you for being honestly, I knew that anyone would be a bit apprehensive... ( I am and there my eggs LOL)  We have always been told that my eggs have been 'perfect'. Nice and young, and fertilise well and the embies are always grade 1's or 2. Last cycle I was over the moon with a 5 cell embie on day 2! But as you said, the clinic wouldnt allow me to egg share if they didnt think it wasnt worth it!

Drownedgirl... Thanks hun, congratz on your twins!!! Just goes to show that its in the lap of the gods!

I do really hope that my recipient is pregnant!! She would have a lovely little bump now, I will be finding out next year... I just hope that I helped.

Thanks again ladies
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Natalie,

my clinic was very much on the "better in than out" theory as well, we only did blastos on our last cycle. My problem is age  as I always had something to put back, and usually some frosties but all BFN. So at least you know that's not a problem 

I think egg-sharers are wonderful, we only did DE abroad because of the long wait (and the cost, to be honest  )and hopefully it is a win-win for both parties...wishing you lots of   for your next cycle.

Springs


----------



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

Natalie

I know this thread is a bit old now but I had to reply.  Yes I would use your eggs and would not be apprehensive.  2 failed cycles is nothing if the embryos /eggs are always good.  The implantation bit is where its fallen down for you in the past and that is completely unrelated to the implantation phase in another woman.

And anyway, the clinic cannot give any information out to recipients about whether you have failed before so your consultant is talking rubbish.  They can only give basic info - height, colouring. blood group etc and that is what a recipient would be accepting.

Good luck

H x


----------

